# fortigate 60b



## vadim100 (Jun 20, 2009)

hello, i have a fortigate 60b.
i have 2 networks connected to my WAN1 port and WAN2/DMZ port.
i have the port 443 forwarded from WAN2 into my lan specific IP.
i need forwarding the same port from WAN1 to the same IP on my lan.
the forti displays a message that it is not possible because the port is already in use.
i have checked into it, i cannot change the port, it must be port 443 form the two interfaces to the one IP on my lan...


does any one has any idea???????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I really doubt you can have two different WAN sources forwarding the same port to the same IP address. That simply doesn't work, and I can't imagine how it will ever be made to work.


----------

